# shrimp



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

so I was @ the lfs and they have this planted tank with some small fish and these really bright red shrimp in there. not sure what kind they are but any help is appreciated very interested. Ill end up going back to take a pic of the tank cause I think it looks really nice and I take a pic of the shrimp as well.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

If they look like this, then theyre probably cherry red shrimp

http://www.directtropicals.co.uk/images/redcherry.jpg

If you plan on keeping some, remember that they are at the bottom of the food chain, and many fish will try to eat them as a tasty treat.

How to care for your new cherry red shrimp, Neocaridina denticulata, with pictures


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

see thats what I was thinking they are so I googled it when I got home and they are completly different these are just straight red. no specs or nothing just red. I really need to take the pic


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

the color red they have is like that of a saltwater fire shrimp.


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

RCS can vary greatly in color depending on lots of things. Water conditions, substrate color, selective breeding and the females are usally much more vibrant than the males. Hard to tell for sure, best bet is to go back to your LFS. Im sure there is at least one person there who is crazy about shrimp and can give you a for sure answer


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

thats true! I've been lazy and busy so I need to for sure go there tomorrow to snap a pic, and to ask about the shrimp.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok its been a while but i finally got pics of that tank with the shrimp in it, but there were more shrimp lastime and they were more red but I could only see 1. also Im waiting for the other pics i took to show up in my email.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=aquateck1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/aquateck1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=aquateck2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/aquateck2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep thats cherry shrimp, females to be exact.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well sorry to everyone if there was any doubt coming from me about the shrimp im just new to them. and im hoping to get a small tank like theres together once i can decide on what i want to do.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No problem, its like fish you have learn which is which. I have 2 dedicated tanks for cherries, one for yellow shrimp and one for green shrimp. Next will be crystal reds and blacks, and some tiger shrimp.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

thats awesome! i would like to have a small setup for something like that but from what I read on the web its difficult?

heres the other two pics

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=aquateck4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/aquateck4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=aquateck3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/aquateck3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not as difficult as it sounds, I just use 10 gal tanks and make sure the water parameters are right for each individual type. Same as with fish, You either buy them for your water type or you do the extra work to make the tank fit the fish you want.


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

that's cherry... good starting shrimps for shrimp keeping. Aquabid have good deals there so I would suggest you started there. Or some one you knew here or even the last person above for a trade. Do more search on them before you start, they are not that easy but not that hard either once you had some understanding on shrimps.



07candyr6 said:


> ok its been a while but i finally got pics of that tank with the shrimp in it, but there were more shrimp lastime and they were more red but I could only see 1. also Im waiting for the other pics i took to show up in my email.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------

